
Evapolar: World's first personal air conditioner - adamnemecek
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-personal-air-conditioner#/story
======
ertreW
Great product guys! Best of luck with it!

------
ertreW
So only 1 component, the evaporative cartridge, requires replacement which can
last up to a year depending on amount of usage im guessing?

~~~
alhoff
Yes, you got it absolutely right.

The only thing that needs replacement is evaporative cartridge.

It can last up to a year depending on amount of usage and quality of water.

If water contains too much of impurities you'll need to replace the cartridge
more often.

~~~
viviviviva
How much will replacement cartridges cost?

~~~
alhoff
$20 with tax & shipment,

see here: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-personal-
ai...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/world-s-first-personal-air-
conditioner#/story)

------
butterwader
Do cartridges have a shelf life when not in use or will they last indefintely
until put into the Evapolar?

~~~
alhoff
Our cartridges doesn't have any organic elements so they last indefinitely
until put in the Evapolar.

------
foxycoxy
Does it smell??

~~~
alhoff
No. Smell is a common problem for existing evaporative coolers. That is why
they are also called "swamp" air conditioner.However, we managed to sove this
problem. Our evaporative material doesn't contain any organic elements so no
microorganisms can spread inside the deice.reply

